# Ideas for frozen chicken/turkey meatballs



## muzzlet (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi all:
Was at Costco (love that place!) over the weekend and picked up a package of Aidells frozen chicken/turkey meatballs. They contain ground chicken and turkey, sun dried tomatoes, salt, garlic and basil. They are fully cooked and just need to be reheated. 

Other than tossing them in a marinara sauce and serving over spaghetti, does anyone have another suggestion? I can't wait to see what the creative cooks on this board come up with!! 

Thanks so much - Jan


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 20, 2007)

Stroganoff gets my vote!  Or, served in a pita with some tzatziki. Or, grilled on skewers to heat, and served with a sauce as an appetizer.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2007)

They sound really lovely. I'm sort of at a loss to help you out though. I was kind of thinking something along the lines of a cream sauce, but thats pretty vague. Sorry!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2007)

I was thinking along the same lines as Alix.  Meatballs Alfredo over fettucine.


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

I second the stroganoff idea!

Also, you can do meatball subs with sauce and cheese. You could make marinara sauce, and some rice and the meatballs and then roll that up in cabbage leaves and bake it for easy stuffed cabbage. You could also do the same to stuff bellpeppers. You could slice the meatballs into “coins” and throw on top of a pizza.


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 20, 2007)

How about adding roasted garlic to heavy cream and reducing it.  Add some fresh thyme.   I need to make meatballs. The bell pepper idea sounds good!


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2007)

Here ya go. Just skip the first 6 ingredients and step 1.

*Tim Shun Yok Kow*
(Sweet & sour chicken balls)​ 

1 lb Ground chicken
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 clove garlic, minced
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper
2 Tbs flour
3 Tbs canola oil
1 14 oz can pineapple chunks, in juice 
1 chicken bouillon cube
1 bell pepper, julienned
2 Tbs cornstarch
2 Tbs ground ginger
2 Tbs soy sauce
¼ cup vinegar

1. In a medium bowl, combine egg, garlic, salt and pepper. Add the ground chicken and 2 tablespoons of flour. Roll the chicken into golf ball sized balls. 

2. Heat the canola oil in a nonstick pan over medium high heat. Add the chicken balls and cook, turning until brown, about 6 minutes. Remove the chicken balls and drain on paper towels. Drain the oil from the pan, reserving 1 tablespoon. 

3. Drain the juice from the pineapple into a measuring cup; add water to make 1 cup liquid. Add the bouillon cube to the liquid and stir to dissolve. Place the pan over low heat, add the pineapple chunks and bell pepper, and cook for about 2 minutes. Combine the cornstarch, sugar and ginger in a small bowl; stir in the soy sauce and vinegar until smooth. Stir the pineapple juice, then the cornstarch mixture, into the pan, and cook until desired thickness. 

4. Add the chicken balls and stir gently until heated through.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 20, 2007)

Gosh - I absolutely hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but if you do a search on here you'll find a review I did on those exact same meatballs, which I also purchased from CostCo.

In a nutshell, while I love Aidell's sausages, all my experiences with their meatballs have been terrible.  The things are so **** salty they're nearly inedible.  We tried them in meatball sub sandwiches & also cooked in pasta sauce (thinking that might leach out some of the salt) - no go.

In fact, thinking that perhaps we had gotten a bad batch the last time, we tried them again a few months ago & they were just as bad.  So bad, in fact, that I e-mailed the company about them & they sent me a full refund of the purchase price plus coupons for several free packages of their sausages.

You may feel differently, but we found the salt content completely obliterated everything else.


----------



## muzzlet (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the great ideas everyone. Knew I could count on this great group!
Caine, the Tim Shun Yok Kow sounds fabulous! I am definitely making that, with or without the ready made meatballs.
Breezy, I will try them and let you know. This is the first time I ever bought them. I usually like most the things I get there.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

muzzlet, if the meatballs are salty as Breezy says, you could use them in a hearty meatball soup.  Just reduce or eliminate the salt in your recipe.  You could start with a beef broth base, add browned meatballs, then add cubed veggies, some barley and some herbs/spices and simmer.  If you discover they are too salty to use other ways, this might be a way to use them up.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, please do.  Maybe it's just a personal thing, but we've tried both the Italian-style (which sounds like what you have) & the Buffalo-seasoned style, & both were way way too salty for us, no matter what we did with them.


----------

